# Gurkha cigars advice#2 with poll please vote



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

Never had Gurkha Cigars before but wanna try them Cigars International is having a deal on them called Gurkha Gorge-Fest XLVII. When you can get 3 different 5 packs of Gurkha for $35 which to me isn't a bad price for this brand of cigars.

STEP 1 Select one 5-pack from these 5 options: 
Gurkha Black Dragon Fury Torp. (6.5"x52) 
Gurkha Empire I Box-Press (5.5"x55) 
Gurkha Estate Vintage Perfecto (6"x60) 
Gurkha Master Select Churchill (7.25"x50) 
Gurkha Triple Ligero Toro (6.25"x50)

STEP 2 - 10 Gurkha cigars for $25 Select a second 5-pack from these 5 options: 
Gurkha Black Dragon Presidente (7"x52) 
Gurkha Class Regent Torpedo (6.25"x52) 
Gurkha Grand Age Churchill (7.5"x54) 
Gurkha '8-Year' Legend Toro (6"x50) 
Gurkha Special Ops Churchill (7.25"x52)

Here's where things get extry-nutty. You can cut short the bliss right here and check out for a mere $25, saving up to 84% off retail. Or you can triple-down on Gurkha goodness and move to STEP 3 for even nuttier savings. Go big or go home!

STEP 3 (optional) - 15 Gurkha cigars for $34.98 GO NUCLEAR - select a third 5-pack from these 8 options: 
Gurkha Ancient Warrior Vintage (8.5"x52) 
Gurkha Beast (6.5"x56) 
Gurkha Crest Torpedo (6.5"x52) 
Gurkha Legend Vintage 2001 XO (6"x60) 
Gurkha Status Torpedo (6.5"x52) 
Gurkha Titan (6.25"x56) 
Gurkha Titan II Toro (6.25"x56) 
Gurkha Widow Maker Maduro (7"x52)

Now I know I wanna get Gurkha Black Dragon Fury Torp from STEP#1 and Gurkha Special Ops Churchill STEP#2 but no sure what to do about STEP #3. My choices are skip STEP#3 pay $25 or just pick one at random. So any advice please.

Never had Gurkha before I smoke ROMEO Y JULIETA(Almost ALL EXCEPT MADURO) a lot. I have had MACANUDO, CAO, Hoyo de Monterrey, Excalibur and other medium/medium-full cigars


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

Anyone gonna vote on this topic? It Would help me. Thanks


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Personally, I wouldn't waste your $35.
The only one I half way like is the Spec Ops (after a little rest). You can get a 10pk of them off Cigar.com for $25 if the sale is still going on.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Dude, if you want a few aged Gurkhas, PM me, I'll hook u up, save the money. See if you like these first. I'll give you every one I own and even pay postage...no joke.


----------



## wildturkey (May 10, 2011)

Never had a Girls. Start small before buying too many


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

No its cool PHIL, but thanks for the offer I wanna try something new. Plus I have room in my 2 Humidors. Also I wanna try dragon fury and specs ops. Just don't know the 3rd one to choose. I wanna try GURKHA HOLY GRAIL TOO.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

I don't go for any on this list. The Gurkha that I've been most recently impressed with was the Gurkha Ninja with Brazilian and Cameroon tobacco in it. And before that the Gurkha Centurian big belicoso-perfecto shape.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm not much of a Gurkha fan... There are other sticks that are similarly priced that I enjoy more... Good luck with your hunt!


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

belicoso is my favorite cigar shape


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

djnitrofish said:


> I smoke ROMEO Y JULIETA(Almost ALL EXCEPT MADURO) a lot.


Ah, it's not just me. Much as I love maduros, theirs leave me cold.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Wish i could help but i can't remember the last time i smoked a Gurkha, there are way to many better cigars out there to some ghurkhas. The only one i have remotely enjoyed in the last few years was the Shaggy foot, but it wasn't on our list. 


Good luck.


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

The Beast isn't bad but I don't really care for Gurkha's in general. I have smoked 5-6 different ones and along with the others on this thread, I think there are many better sticks out there. Good luck.......


----------



## Coasty (Mar 1, 2012)

If you are interested in a smoke that will knock you on your ass, go for the Beast. It is more, much more then a full body.
Want a mild Gurkha, try the Status, Crest or Legend. All are easy on the palate. 
Titan is a medium.
If you can set aside 2 to 3 hours and enjoy a few drinks then I would go for the 8.5" Ancient Warrior. I really enjoy this stick.
Anyone out there that wants to bomb me with their unwanted Gurkha's. I will be happy to take them and pay the freight and return the bomb with something different.:biggrin:


----------



## Fuelie95 (Oct 24, 2007)

Pass...


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

Friends don't let friends smoke Gurkhas


----------



## Darth Vader (Jan 30, 2012)

I voted ancient warrior because from what i remember that one wasnt completely horrid or badly constructed but neither was it good.

As people have said just save your money.


----------



## big billow (Aug 22, 2012)

I love to hate this brand as much as anyone because of the stupid retail vs. real world price thing they have going on. But I gotta say, the Triple Ligero Toros are awesome. The widow makers are pretty good (I like the natural way more than maduro) Not sure I would pay $25 for a 5-pack though. You'd probably be better off trying to win some on cbid. I really like the centurian. They seem to come pretty over humidified from CI/Cbid so you gotta let them rest for a while or maybe dry box them.


----------



## DECigar (Jun 28, 2012)

My golf buddy and I both had a Beast on the golf course. Both were plugged beyond belief. My friend teed it up and hit his with his driver. Totally exploded!!! Pretty funny sight. I got pitched my soon after. Of the little I had, it had enough flavor to keep me interested. However IMHO a plugged cigar is the worst cigar sin. Hopefully you have better luck. The only other Gurkha I had was the Beauty and it must of been old cuz it had a nice aged quality. So I'm 1 for 2


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

Slowpokebill said:


> Friends don't let friends smoke Gurkhas


hahah


----------



## nillorset (Sep 21, 2012)

I have had that deal 3 or 4 times now...

so here are my thoughts... the Gurkha's that matter... on that list

Gurkha Ancient Warrior Vintage (8.5"x52) this supprised me... however you must have 2 hours + to enjoy this one. Smoked this one last monday during the football game and it lasted almost thru the game.. lol
Gurkha Beast (6.5"x56) 
Widow maker maduro

outside of them.. the only other one i like is the gurkha cellar reserve. (I have tried 20+ plus diff blends so far)

Out of my collection of 600 + Gurkha makes up 20% of it. Alot of that had to do with inexperience and not knowing that they where not the best when it comes to production. Are all gurkha bad.. NO! out of the 125 blends they have only 10 tops can be good.
Gurkhas biggest issue is that they are inconstant, over priced (unless you getting them in a deal like the one offered at CI), and since they have so many blends they don't concentrate on perfecting there craft. That's what i have learned over the years with them.

With that said... the 4 I suggested you will probably like.. just keep an open mind! but you will notice a pattern with gurkha not being up for the job consistently with some of the other blends. The funny part is that before i found out how much people hate gurkha, after the first few flavors that i tried i didn't really like them either. I kept an open mind and found a few worth something. But once you get a bit of experience you will move on to better sticks at better prices I know i did! 

Good luck.. I cant wait to hear your final decision and your thoughts after trying a few blends..


----------



## pavegunner69 (Jun 17, 2012)

Slowpokebill said:


> Friends don't let friends smoke Gurkhas


Hahaha......nice!


----------



## sh40218 (Oct 26, 2012)

The only Gurkhas I've found that I LOVE is anything but Med+/Full. The Gurkha Monogram and Royal Challenge were superb to me as the Ninja and Evil were just nasty. Happy hunting for you perfect smoke!


----------



## huggybear (Oct 30, 2012)

I've had only the Titan II and it was OK. Got a Beast in my humi, but haven't smoked it yet. I didn't know Gurkhas were so reviled. One of my first smokes was a Beauty and it was pretty damn good to me.


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I've always thought the Titan was pretty good.


----------



## nillorset (Sep 21, 2012)

huggybear said:


> I've had only the Titan II and it was OK. Got a Beast in my humi, but haven't smoked it yet. I didn't know Gurkhas were so reviled. One of my first smokes was a Beauty and it was pretty damn good to me.


I just had the Beast over the week end.. and I must say.. I was not impressed.. I feel like they left alot on the table with that blend.. :dunno: I feel like the jury is still out on Gurkhas for me. I still have around 150 of them so once they rest a few more months.. i will restart going thru my Gurkha section... and post reviews.


----------

